
Show HN: iPad publishing on the web with jQuery PageSwipe - bjansn
http://blog.firmhouse.com/ipad-publishing-on-the-web-with-jquery-pageswipe
======
jeffehobbs
Looks very cool, but it also looks this is running into some memory issues
with rendering (the black blocks rendering in). I wonder if it runs
better/worse on iPads with varying amounts of ram to devote to Mobile Safari.

